
To Celebrate April Fools' Day, Slashdot Wears Hacker News' Attire - techpp
https://slashdot.org/story/17/04/01/1315227/telcos-gear-up-to-fight-facebook-and-google-over-how-you-log-into-websites
======
yoodenvranx
The best April Fools event this year is reddits drawing canvas. I am already
watching it the whole day and it's very interesting to see how the different
"groups" interact, e.g. the current "war" between the German and French flag.

You can see a timelapse here:
[http://spacescience.tech/place/](http://spacescience.tech/place/)

~~~
tempestn
I hadn't even heard of this until now!
[https://www.reddit.com/r/place/](https://www.reddit.com/r/place/)

Someone should seriously do a PhD thesis on this thing. Such a wealth of human
interaction.

~~~
yoodenvranx
> Someone should seriously do a PhD thesis on this thing. Such a wealth of
> human interaction.

Yes, all the subreddits/factions/projects created for this subs and their
interaction between each other is highly fascinating. If I were in
social/behavioral science I would be very tempted to do research and write
about it.

I guess you could at least write one paper just about the blue corner in the
bottom left. It started very strong but then somehow it lost steam and people
left for other projects.

------
LeoPanthera
There's an option in the HN settings to change the color of the topbar. When I
first signed up I didn't know why it was there (I still don't) but I changed
it to a fetching shade of green[1].

I've had it that way for so long that HN always looks odd to me when I log out
and it goes back to orange.

[1]: [http://i.imgur.com/r6tbAt4.png](http://i.imgur.com/r6tbAt4.png)

~~~
khrm
Is this an April's fool joke? I can't find this setting.

~~~
dang
You need 250 karma. Some history here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13498128](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13498128)

~~~
tradersam
Damn karma limits. So close, yet so far.

~~~
Mz
Well, maybe 35 more generous people will donate their upvote to you this April
Fools Holiday so, you too, can pick whatever damn header color you like.

Happy Holidays! (I already donated my upvote to The Cause.)

~~~
cyberpunk
Hahaha, this made me laugh.. My good deed for the day has been upvoting a
comment to allow someone to change their hackernews header colour.

It's taking me a while to parse this event.. I'm going to turn off the laptop
and go get a drink now. Maybe two.

Damn you internets! What have I become!

~~~
Mz
I have finally found a good use for April Fools: Advocating silly behavior on
HN of a sort that normally gets frowned upon.

~~~
dang
That actually does square the circle.

~~~
Mz
Every other time I have suggested upvoting someone past a karma threshold so
they could do a thing, I got downvoted into the negatives. Because, clearly,
someone hitting 250 karma and getting to pick their own header color is an
enormous threat to the social pecking order and quality of discussion by
completely destroying the signal value of karma ranking.

I shall be back next year to repeat this experiment and see if it works again
(assuming I remember).

~~~
tradersam
Only if HN had RemindMe! 365 days "April Fools upvotes".

~~~
Mz
Well, I assume you will have your 250 by then. Just comment and/or post
articles. You aren't too far from it.

------
cies
After many years, HN pretty much replaced Slashdot as my technews drug of
choice. I think they noticed at Slashdot that quite a bunch of their loyal
following left for the orange stuff. Fun joke though.

------
cobbzilla
Who remembers that time back in '99 when suck.com parodied Slashdot? [1]

It was very silly, the top headline was "Linux Possibly Defamed Somewhere"

[1]
[http://www.suck.com/daily/99/12/13/daily.html](http://www.suck.com/daily/99/12/13/daily.html)
(the layout has not aged well on this one, sorry. pre-CSS days)

~~~
loganabbott
That's good

------
nickpsecurity
The bad thing is I thought this was part of the April Fool's joke:

"An anonymous reader writes: A "spaceshot" company that emerged from Y
Combinator three summers ago and is targeting a revolutionary change in the
way computers work has landed $64 million to help it in the race against much
bigger tech giants. Rigetti Computing, which operates out of Berkeley and
Fremont, is tackling quantum computing and going up against research being
done by the likes of IBM, Intel, Microsoft and others... Rigetti is building a
cloud quantum computing platform for artificial intelligence and computational
chemistry. It recently opened up private beta testing of 'Forest', its API for
quantum computing in the cloud. It integrates directly with existing cloud
infrastructure and treats the quantum computer as an accelerator."

Then the link said March 28. Well, good luck to them on their quest to disrupt
quantum computing, cloud computing, AI, and chemistry all at once. :)

------
shp0ngle
Well, when I visit slashdot.org (without an ad blocker), I realize why I use
hacker news. Only three articles fit on one page.

------
gcb0
dammit. I was fooled!

saw the design and though "if I wanted only titles I'd be at HN". then I
looked for a "old design" link. when I found none I actually deleted the site
bookmark from my phone! the worst part is that I've been there long enough to
know even the less obvious than pony April fools pranks.

/slow clap, Slashdot.

------
lultimouomo
Hint: if on mobile, enable "request desktop site"

------
felipelemos
Slashdot still exists?

------
echelon
I posted this last night and was immediately flagged. HN can be so fickle...

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14010978](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14010978)

------
hprotagonist
I liked sparklepony pink better.

~~~
echelon
That was almost a decade ago... Times have sure changed.

Edit: over a decade ago, actually! [https://www.cnet.com/news/good-one-
slashdot/](https://www.cnet.com/news/good-one-slashdot/)

~~~
hprotagonist
11 years :(

